# F/S - JLAudio HD600/4 - $175



## MikeS_1974 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi All,

Finally getting around to putting up my used JLAudio HD600/4...

as with my other stuff, this was in my Acura TL for the last 9 years, it was in my trunk mounted to the back of a slimline JLAudio bass box...

it got bumped around a bit since this was my commuting car, with things in the trunk, so as you can see from the pics the top got scratched up pretty good, and somehow I lost the front plate.. god knows where I put it..

otherwise it works 100%, but being it got scratched up pretty good, and I lost the plate, I'm keeping the price very reasonable I think..

I'll be posting this up to ebay tomorrow, I really wanted to give you all a chance here first, before the resellers on ebay grab it once I post it..

Just PM me if you are interested before it goes up, I take paypal, and I will ship UPS..

$175 includes shipping..


I'll update with the ebay link tomorrow morning if no one here grabs it before then..


- Mike


----------



## MikeS_1974 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi All,

someone on here snagged it, so glad you guys are active on here! 
(as my previous items got snagged by resellers I think on ebay)


----------



## javcolin (Nov 12, 2018)

That was a good deal


----------

